# CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?



## Scrat (2. September 2010)

*CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Hallo, hab den Fehler gemacht den Boxed Lüfter einzubauen von einem AMD 955er Prozessor.

Dieser ist nun ja extrem laut sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört 

Kann ich einfach nen anderen Lüfter draufsetzen oder soll ich lieber den ganzen Kühler ausbauen und nen neuen rein?

Der Prozessor soll nicht übertaktet werden.

MfG.


----------



## Jägermaister (2. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

kommt darauf an wie viel leiser du es haben möchtest. ich nehme mal an das der lüfter auf dem boxed kühler ein 92 mm lüfter ist oder? diese müssen sich ja schneller drehen als z.b 120mm lüfter um einen guten luftdurchfluss zu haben. kannst da ja etwas leisere modelle suchen. ich empfehle aber einen größeren kühler zu kaufen sofern dein gehäuse groß genug ist. z.b den mugen 2 oder alpenföhn brocken. beide sind nicht teuer und da du nicht übertakten möchtest kannst du die lüfter dann ja unhörbar leise drehen lassen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

jo kann man machen. HAb ich auch gemacht  nimm n 120er Lüfter und befestige ihn mit kabelbindern an den Heatpipes. kann nacher mal n bild uppen auf dem du siehst wie ich das gemacht hab


----------



## Ahab (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Der Lüfter auf den Kühlern der höchsttaktenden Phenoms ist meines Wissens nach nicht größer als ein 80er Lüfter, würde sogar sagen eher 75 oder so. Der dreht nicht ohne Grund so hoch - der Kühler ist halt sehr kompakt, die Lamellenabstände sind extrem eng. 

Da würde ich nicht herumdoktorn, sonst kommst du unter Last sicher schnell über 60° oder so. Ich würde dir eher ans Herz legen dir für rund 15€ einen Freezer 64 von Arctic zu holen.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Bei nem neuen Kühler würd ich bis 40€ gehen.

Vlt. kommt ja auch ein passiver in Frage?

Habe dieses Gehäuse und werde es noch komplett bestücken.

Welcome to Thermaltake

Heißt 1 x 140mm in der Front, 2x 140mm im Seitenteil, dann 230mm im Deckel und 1x120mm hinten.

Man weiß ja nie vlt. übertackte ich den ja doch irgentwann mal.*g*


----------



## Ahab (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Passiv würde ich nicht empfehlen bei dem Prozessor.

Greif zum Mugen 2 von Scythe.


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Hm die seitlichen Einläße halt ich für überflüssig und eher Airflow störend (bei mir würden sie auch nicht wirklich passen, bzw. direkt auf den Mugen blasen, was ich eher kontraproduktiv find), aber 140mm Front, 120mm hinten, und 230mm im Deckel hört sich gut an. Hab eine ähnlich Konfiguration in meinem xigmatek midgard, nur oben im Deckel 2x 140mm statt 1x 230mm.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Was währe denn mit diesem hier? Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

oder diesen hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Thors-Hammer-Overclocker-Edition::12310.html


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

also bei meinem PhenomII 940 klappt das wunderbar, wenn man nicht großartig übertaktet gibts keine hitzeprobleme. auf standardtakt bekomm ich im prime95 nach langer zeit nicht mehr als ca. 50 °C. Ich hab n Enermax Magma 120 drauf, n super lüfter, leise und sehr stark 

Hier mal n bild auf dem man sieht wie der lüfter mit den kabelbindern drauf is  
P.S.: sry für das kabelwirrwarr , war noch im alten gehäuse


----------



## schlappe89 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Also der Kühler auf dem 955 Boxed ist ein sehr billig wirkender 60mm Lüfter.
Ein guter 80/92/120mm Lüfter auf dem Boxed und der Boxed auf einem untervolteter 955 Prozessor wäre sicherlich leise und kostet sehr wenig. Aber erwarte nicht zu viel.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

also ich kann dir nur ans herz legen, dir einen Enermax Magma 120mm zu kaufen, und diesen wie gezeigt mit 2 kabelbindern zu montieren. Am besten ist es wenn du ihn mit ner manuellen Lüftersteuerung benutzt, er lässt sich gut regeln 
der 955 dürfte nicht viel mehr hitze produzieren als der 940, undervolting ist nicht nötig


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Habe mich nun entschieden komplett nen neuen Kühler zu nehmen , danke aber für den Tipp, weiß nur noch nicht ob nen Scythe Mugen 2 ,Scythe Ninja 3, oder Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C.

Nach den Bewertungen soll ja der von Xigmatek besser sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Mugen 2 is der beste von den genannten 
Kein problem, nich jeder will im rechner basteln^^


----------



## schlappe89 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

jawohl Mugen 2 ist der Beste, trotzdem empfehl ich den nicht so gern weiter weil die Montage unter aller Sau ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

hmm, aber mainboard abnehmen muss man bei einigen kühlern  Und mit n bisschen probieren/fummeln bekommt man den Mogen auch Montiert. AUßerdem muss man den ja nicht jede woche neu montieren, einmal drauf und das ding bleibt drauf


----------



## schlappe89 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Jo ich würde den Mugen auch kaufen weil ich weiß dass ich das Ding auch gut montieren kann.
Wenn man Pech hat  macht man irgendwas kaputt.
Also wenn man eine einfache Montage will ist der Yasya glaub ich besser, den gibts gerade bei Amazon ganz billig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

n hexenwerk ist die montage nicht


----------



## schlappe89 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Ich hab mir gerade das Montagevideo zum Yasya angeschaut und den kann man nur in eine Richtung nämlich meistens noch oben under unten blaßend montieren. Deswegen nehm ich meine Empfehlung für den Yasya zurück  schade das wäre ein super teil


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Hab nach der Mugen Montage festgestellt dass der Lüfter auf der falschen Seite war  zum glück konnte man die Klammern lösen und den Lüftern auf die andere Seite machen, nochmal hätt ich den nich ausgebaut  Und es war auch schwer den stromstecker für die cpu nachträglich einzustecken -.-


----------



## Super Grobi (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Wenn auf den Boxed ein 60iger hockt, frag ich mich, wie ein 120iger da richtig arbeiten kann!

Der Hot-Spot des 120igers ist ja schon so groß, wie der orginal Lüfter 

Es gibt schon preiswerte und wesentlich bessere Kühler!

Also boxed runter und ein anderen drauf. Natürlich gleich mit gescheiter WLP!!!

Wenn dann die Gehäuselüftung stimmt, ist auch ruhe im Puff 

Beim Kühlerkauf aber drauf achten, das man den auch so montieren kann, OHNE das man das Mobo ausbauen muss und Montagezeugs für den neuen Kühler montieren muss!!!

SG


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

@super grobi: Dann sag mir mal n Kühler der 10€ kostet, dabei super leise ist und ne gute kühlleistung hat 
Ich nutze das schon viele monate lang so, auch übertaktet. Und noch nie probleme mit gehabt  Arbeitsaufwand von ca. 5 minuten


----------



## schlappe89 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Bei AMD ist das nicht so einfach weil man den Kühler manchmal nicht optimal ausrichten kann.
Der Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD ist eine Empfehlung wert, denn den kann ihn ausrichten wie man will. Außerdem ist er billig leise und hat genug Kühlleistung für den 940.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Ich werde für meinen 955er diesen hier nehmen Scythe Rasetsu CPU-Kühler SCRT-1000.

Berichte dann über die Leistung. 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Rasetsu CPU-Kühler SCRT-1000


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

jo, das würd mich auch mal interessieren wie der ist. Wär cool wenn du kurz berichten würdest wenn du ihn hast


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Hat sich gerade erledigt da zu breit :/

Da währen meine Ram Riegel dann im weg...

Naja ich such mal weiter, eventuell dann doch der Mugen 2


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

ok, jo is auch n mords teil  Mit dem Mugen 2 kannste auf jeden fall nichts falsch machen


----------



## Ahab (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Ich rate mal vom Rasetsu ab. In der aktuellen Print PCGH ist ein Kühler RoundUp und der Rasetsu ist nicht so der Bringer. Er kommt mit niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht so gut klar und tourt mit maximal 1900 Umdrehungen - ein wahrer Brummkreisel. Da war der Grand Kama Cross meines Erachtens deutlich besser.

Greif zum Mugen 2. Welches Gehäuse hast du? Eventuell hast du ein Socket Hole auf der Gehäuserückseite und musst das Mainboard gar nicht ausbauen. 

Sofern noch erhältlich, würde ich dir den Grand Kama Cross ebenfalls wärmstens empfehlen! Es ist der stärkste Top Blow Kühler auf dem Markt und spielt in der Liga großer Tower Kühler mit! Er wäre auch noch etwas günstiger als der Mugen 2 und du müsstest das Mainboard nicht ausbauen.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Immernoch das hier^^

Welcome to Thermaltake

Kann ja mal nen Bild vom Inneren machen dann sieht man mein Problem wegen der größe, da ich noch auf 4 Ram Riegel aufrüsten will bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig als nen passenden zu finden.
Und Lust das Mainboard wieder auszubauen habe ich eigentlich nicht nur wenn es nicht anders geht...

Edit: Bilder hinzugefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Ich nochmal 

Werde es mit diesen hier versuchen, Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

Vom Preis extrem günstig aber die Leistung soll ja anscheinend überzeugen. 

Und 65 - 91,5 m³/ müssten ausreichend sein.


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Der sitzt dann aber so das er nach oben bläst bei AMD. Nicht zu empfehlen. Nimm den Cooler Master Hyper TX3. Allerdings ist der auch recht klein und wird deine CU kaum wirklich eise unter Last kühlen können. Das kann kein Kühler für unter 20€.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Wenn die warme Luft nach oben geht ist das kein Problem da werkelt ein 23cm Lüfter.

Wie gesagt bis 40€ Euro würden ich gehen, aber ich habe nur platz von 100x100mm auf dem Boden. 
Und die höhe sollte nich über 140mm sein.


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Das nutzt nichts wenn die Wärme der Grafikkarte zum kühlen verwendet werden muss. Denn der obige Lüfter würde lediglich die Warmluft die hinten am Kühler raus kommt absaugen, das trägt aber nicht zur Kühlleistung bei. Und das kleine Ding ist so oder so nicht der Hit. Wenn man schon so einen großen Lüfter oben hat, würde ich eher einen guten Kühler kaufen den man Semipassiv betreiben kann.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das nutzt nichts wenn die Wärme der Grafikkarte zum kühlen verwendet werden muss. Denn der obige Lüfter würde lediglich die Warmluft die hinten am Kühler raus kommt absaugen, das trägt aber nicht zur Kühlleistung bei. Und das kleine Ding ist so oder so nicht der Hit. Wenn man schon so einen großen Lüfter oben hat, würde ich eher einen guten Kühler kaufen den man Semipassiv betreiben kann.



Stimmt an die Grafikkarte habe ich garnicht gedacht.

Sonst ne Idee welcher sond noch in Frage kommen würde?


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Wenn es möglichst günstig sein soll, der CM Hyper TX3.

Was willst du genau? Möglichst leise? Wäre es ein Problem wenn du das Board ausbauen must? Was ist dein maximaler Preis?


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Ausbau des Boards würde ich ungerne machen, leise währe gut, muss aber nicht unhörbar sein.

Bis Maximal 40€


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Da bleibt ja eigentlich nur der Mugen 2. Allerdings wirst du ausbauen müssen. Leider gibt es nahezu keine Modelle die stark sind, richtig auf dem Sockel sitzen und kein Mainboardausbau benötigen. 
Die Alternative wäre z.b. der Xigmatek Thors Hammer. Der sitzt zwar falsch rum drinn, aber mit deinem 23mm Lüfter im Deckel und wenn du die CPU nicht übertakten willst, würde ich diesen einfach Semipassiv Kühlen. Den Lüfter daran einfach weg lassen. Zumal du hinten eh noch ienen 120mm Lüfter verbaut hast. Das sollte mit Leichtigkeit funktionieren. Und er wird nur mit einer Klammer befestigt.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Wie gesagt der Mugen 2 ist zu groß.


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Wegen dem seitlichen Lüfter? Mach den weg, ist an dieser Stelle eh fürn Hintern.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der auch recht klein und wird deine CPU kaum wirklich eise unter Last kühlen können. Das kann kein Kühler für unter 20€.


Doch, meiner, für nur 10 €


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

@CPU-GPU
AMD in C2? ODer C3 und Sockel AM2+?


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

sockel AM2+ und den 940 im C2 stepping (meistens standardtakt, kann aber auch gut bis 3,4 - 3,5 Ghz übertakten ohne dass die temp zu hoch wird )


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Tja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu falschen Tempanzeigen die weit unter dem liegen was tatsächlich da ist. X4 940 hat einen defekten Tempsensor und zeigt in der Regel 10-15° zu wenig an. Steht auch in der AMD Errata-Liste die leider kaum jemand kennt oder sich mal durch liest. Deine Temps sind unter Garantie viel zu hoch. 
ISt hier bei vielen ein Manko das sie nicht wissen das alle Phneom Modelle, bis auf C3 Stepping, falsche Temps anzeigen und C3 CPUs auf AM2+ Boards ebenfalls zu wenig anzeigen.


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

WoW gut zu wissen, und puh, hab C3 Stepping  Im Schnitt 10-15°C heißer hätten meine CPU wahrscheinlich schon kaputt gemacht


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Ach, eine CPU geht gar nicht so schnell kaputt wie viele meinen. Zumal sie in der Regel eh irgendwann runter schalten oder sich ganz abschalten. Trotzdem sollten Nutzer des C2 Steppings oder C3 CPUs die aber auf AM2+ Boards laufen, sich einen Puffer von ca. 10° einrichten. Allerdings sind die Anzeigen auch auf AM3 mit C3 nicht immer verlässlich. Bisher zeigt sich das einige Gigabyte Boards hier nicht korrekt anzeigen, warum auch immer. Denn eigentlich ist es seitens AMD gefixt.


----------



## Scrat (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

So habe mir nun den Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 geholt.

Der Tuckert bei Stufe 4 auf 36C° im Normalbetrieb.

Werde nachher mal Testen wie es im Maximalbetrieb aussieht.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Tja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu falschen Tempanzeigen die weit unter dem liegen was tatsächlich da ist. X4 940 hat einen defekten Tempsensor und zeigt in der Regel 10-15° zu wenig an. Steht auch in der AMD Errata-Liste die leider kaum jemand kennt oder sich mal durch liest. Deine Temps sind unter Garantie viel zu hoch.
> ISt hier bei vielen ein Manko das sie nicht wissen das alle Phneom Modelle, bis auf C3 Stepping, falsche Temps anzeigen und C3 CPUs auf AM2+ Boards ebenfalls zu wenig anzeigen.


ähm, sry aber wo haste den müll her? Ich habe Prime 95 schon oftmals einige stunden laufen lassen, ewig lange games wie crysis, BC2 etc gezockt. Nie probleme gehabt. Ich habe im BIOS eingestellt dass er sich bei 60°C abschaltet. Diese marke hab ich noch nie erreicht  Allein die tatsache, dass der Magma mehr luft pumpt als der kleine babyylüfter der ori drauf ist, dürfte ausreichen um meine konstruktion als sicher einzustufen.Wenn das stimmen würde was du sagst, und der jedes mal überhitzen würde, dann wäre die CPU schon längst kaputt, denn ich nutze dies schon viele monate ohne probleme


----------



## Domowoi (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Das BIOS hat auch keine richtigen Werte wenn die Sensoren kaputt sind. Allerdings sollte jeglicher 120mm Lüfter besser sein als das Stock teil.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

die sensoren sind aber nicht kaputt, das is gschwätz


----------



## Scrat (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

Nicht streiten


----------



## Kaktus (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler nur den Lüfter ersetzen?*

@CPU-GPU
Oh man... anstatt so blöd herum zu quatschen schau in die AMD Errata Liste wenn du überhaupt weißt was das ist. Da steht klipp und klar das die Sensoren defekt sind. ZUmal wir das in der Redaktion oft genug nachgesehen haben. Dummes Geschwätz? Du machst dich gerade mit deiner Unwissenheit ziemlich lächerlich. Im übrigen schalten die CPUs erst sehr weit oben ab, da musst du schon klar über 70° kommen.

Nur damit du mal die Liste zu sehen bekommst.


----------

